# Cyril of Alexandria on diligence and discernment in the study of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2021)

THOSE who wish to explore the holy Scripture and who drive away negligence in doing so, and thirst rather for the attainment thereof, and apply themselves vigorously and apart from all sloth – the being in every good shall be theirs, for they fill their mind with the Divine Light: and then applying it to the doctrines of the Church, they admit every thing that is right and unadulterate, and that most readily, and lay it up in the hidden treasures of their soul, and rejoice as much in what they in their desire of knowledge have collected, as others who are worldly, in insatiably collecting Indian gems or gold, yea rather, yet more: _for wisdom is better than costly stones, and every precious thing is not worthy of her, _as it is written. For I say that they who are wise and prudent and skilled in the Divine doctrines, ought to remember what has been profitably written by one of the holy Disciples, _Brethren try the spirits whether they he of God. _And the Divine Paul says that to the saints has been given _discerning of spirits. ..._

For more, see Cyril of Alexandria on diligence and discernment in the study of scripture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

